# Enregistrement d'opérations Terminal



## Franky Boy (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour, en quelque sorte, "enregistrer" une série de commandes de Terminal, et ensuite de les exécuter à l'aide d'un fichier AppleScript.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2008)

Je en sais pas si tu peux les enregistrer de façon automatique, mais par contre, tu peux inclure des commandes Terminal dans un script Applescript

do shell script "sudo ipfw add pipe 1 ip from any to 10.0.1.1 10000" password "mon_mot_de_passe_admin" with administrator privileges
do shell script "sudo ipfw pipe 1 config bw 12Mbit/s" password "mon_mot_de_passe_admin" with administrator privileges

par exemple, permet de limiter la bande passante utilisée par une borne Airport Extreme pour communiquer avec une imprimante usb, et limiter celle-ci au débit de l'usb 1 (pour éviter les dépassements de mémoire tampon de l'imprimante)


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Janvier 2008)

Merci rémi. 
Mais admettons que je veux contrôler un autre ordinateur via SSH, est-ce possible?


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2008)

Je n'en sais rien... je ne connais pas ssh.

Mais toutes les commandes que tu tapes dans le Terminal, peuvent être passées via un shell script dans une application développée en Applescript


----------



## Franky Boy (11 Janvier 2008)

D'accord, merci!


----------



## armen2b (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut
Puisque "flèche haut" retape toute les commandes passées dans le terminal - même celles de précédentes sessions- il doit y avoir un fichier qui les enregistre quelque part.


----------



## Warflo (16 Janvier 2008)

oui, ~/.bash_history


----------

